

Finally gave in and went back to start-up land - jgrahamc

I've been off writing a book (will come out in April 2009 courtesy of O'Reilly) and have spent the last three years doing consulting work.  This past Monday I ended my three years of non-start-up work and returned to full time work in London as CTO of a new company with lots of VC money.<p>We are actively hiring RIA developers and hoping for an early 2009 product launch.   It's good to be back in the pilot's seat.
======
gstar
Congratulations - so a significant departure from code tools then?

~~~
jgrahamc
Actually my career has been one significant departure after another...

1\. Started out writing embedded network protocols stacks (TCP/IP, SPX/IPX,
NetBIOS, ...) 2\. Moved into discrete event simulation of large networks 3\.
Then moved on to Tcl developer tools 4\. Then to content management systems
5\. Then to Electric Cloud for parallel software development tools 6\. Along
the way created POPFile 7\. Now this...

------
bprater
Keep up posted on the new project!

